# RIP Robin Williams



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 11, 2014)

I just read that one of my favorite comedians of all time has committed suicide today.

I enjoyed him in Aladdin, Jumanji, Night at the Museum, etc. I might see what movies of his are on Netflix to honor his memory.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh my god, I don't know what to say.

Obviously you don't expect it whoever it is who dies but maybe it's just because he's someone you associate with so many happy memories, that it's that much more shocking.

:(


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 12, 2014)

That's absolutely terrible. I'm really depressed by this.

I don't know what else to say, really.


----------



## sovram (Aug 12, 2014)

That really came out of left field. I hope he has found peace.


----------



## Scootaloo (Aug 12, 2014)

damn i was just about to post this

like the others have said here this was really unexpected for me and i'm really upset about this. i'm pretty much out of words myself, but i'm just really saddened now.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 12, 2014)

This news was really shocking and sad for me. I grew up with all his movies. I felt like I knew him personally. Having done a biography project on him in middle school, I found I strongly related to him as well. It just... really saddens me how this happened. I hope his family and close friends can cope with the grief, and I hope everyone dealing with mental illness is able to stay safe :( Depression is a really terrible thing.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 12, 2014)

I... This is horrible. There isn't much to say other than how I hope his family and friends and all of his fans can find peace and help preserve his memory.

I just... I don't know what else to say. I loved all of his movies as a kid, Aladdin and Flubber especially.


----------



## M&F (Aug 12, 2014)

Visitor Message said:


> Depression is a really terrible thing.


Bipolar disorder, actually.

Can't say I was ever a fan, but I do have a lot of respect for him and for the successful (in more than one sense) career he's been able to build, specially considering the aggravation involved that we know about now. I hope his life will inspire more than his death.


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 12, 2014)

:(

My family discussed this in length yesterday. I'm deeply saddened. Rest in peace.


----------



## Byrus (Aug 12, 2014)

I was really sad to hear this, his movies formed a large part of my childhood. (Jumanji was my favourite) R.I.P.


----------



## Karousever (Aug 13, 2014)

I was also really sad to hear the news. It's hard to not love Robin Williams. I have Flubber and Aladdin on VHS, both of which I watched repeatedly when I was a child. And as I grew up he always was here and there in movies I enjoyed, Mrs. Doubtfire and Jumanji and even the silly movies that probably weren't so good that I still enjoyed, like RV. Robin Williams is one of the actors that not even a year ago I decided would go on my "You Need to Live Forever Because I Don't Want to See the Movies Era Without You" list. And now he is dead :( It's just super duper sad.


----------

